# Found a K9 training school, what do you think?



## Allen B. Gilligan (May 26, 2014)

My sister has always wanted to be a K9 trainer, but first, she's not a police officer, second, she's a woman, and no matter how terrible it sounds - there is no chance she can become one.
She's been telling me to become a K9 trainer since I'm an officer, and I love working with dogs, so I found a school, where we both can take classes, here's the link to their youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-3PCcfNQXw.

Of course, it doesn't show all they do, but I think it could be a pretty nice birthday present, if I gave her a package of K9 training classes, right?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why can't she be a K9 trainer? Might it be because you keep shitting on her ambition? Or because if you keep telling her she can't, she'll never try? 

As for the video, if the best they can show is that grossly fat dog, I wouldn't give them my money. 

My advice to your sister would be the same advice given many times on this forum - pick a sport and find a club. Hang out, watch dogs, learn from the more experienced members. Get a dog, have fun, train it, learn from the experience. If she's truly committed, then success will follow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Allen
Please post a bit about yourself in the Member Bio's Forum. 

It's a WDF requirement.

Thanks
WDF Moderators


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Douch video douch post. Trying to figure out if there is any reason I should care about her or him being an officer and why it was even mentioned?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Allen B. Gilligan said:


> My sister has always wanted to be a K9 trainer, but first, she's not a police officer, second, she's a woman, and no matter how terrible it sounds - there is no chance she can become one. She's been telling me to become a K9 trainer since I'm an officer, and I love working with dogs


Sorry to engage on a rant but you have hit on a pet peeve of mine.

First, being a cop doesn't grant automatic qualification skills of being a K9 trainer
Second, being a woman isn't an automatic disqualifier of being a K9 trainer just because she isn't a cop.
Third, It's a misconception that being a K9 cop or MWD handler comes with some kind of carte blanche rule that you will be a great K9 trainer. 

I've met some great trainers that were neither male or LE. I've met some great K9 cops (male and female) that were good dog handlers but lacked the skills to be a trainer. 




Allen B. Gilligan said:


> , so I found a school, where we both can take classes, here's the link to their youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-3PCcfNQXw.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't show all they do, but I think it could be a pretty nice birthday present, if I gave her a package of K9 training classes, right?


That all being said, I think it would make a great birthday gift but I would let her pick out what discipline she wants to do. If she decides to take on patrol dogs and get into a bite suit, let her. If she decides basic OB or detection work, let her. You have a great sister that seems to support you, so support her back.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i think everything Sarah Platts just said was overly generous in its' niceness regarding your slam on your own sister for being a sister and not a brother but she is 100% right on her comments. isn't she also an extremely accomplished dog trainer? one who has multiple ovens in the fire and dogs doing multiple disciplines? you should listen to her.
incidentally, i just took my dog to try out herding with someone who has a Tervuren which is/was (?) at the very top in the nation and runs clinics/lessons on their farm and both the trainer and the dog are ladies.
um, yeah, my dog and i are females, too. we aren't talking about whether someone can be a fireman here, we're talking about dog trainers--gender is not a disqualifying fault. ((yes, i know there are women fire fighters, but i am going to gut my own argument here by saying that i don't think you should be allowed to be a fireman unless you can dead-lift 200lbs, which is one of the things men are asked to do as cadets vying for the position. if you are female and you can lift an unconscious person of semi-average heft onto your shoulder and carry them away then YES, you should totally be a fireman...since this is not one of the deciding factors of how indomitable and authoritative one is to dogs, and since i am actively training my own dog i, too, am a dog trainer to a minute degree))
also, as a footnote query, i think that robustly built dog was maybe a Bandog? he looked like a Neo-Pit Bull kind of fellow, or maybe he was just a huskily-built Cane Corso?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Didn't watch the video. I trust Leslie's opinion on it.

Methinks "Gilligan" might be a troll....and not the kind of "Troll" the hood rats yell out when PD rolls up.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

that makes sense


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Catherine. I was hoping that the OP just didn't realize how negative to his sister the post was. 
I went to the web page of the school cited and watched the only video posted. Not sure what to make of the guy in the bite suit jumping over stuff and doing rolls on the ground sans any dog. Reminded me of Leslie Neilsem in the Naked Gun movie when he entered his home and hearing a noise in the kitchen does the drop/roll thing all the way from the front door to the kitchen.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Surely a troll, unless he wants to train in Russian (despite the English voice-over), so that he "can proudly sport our green attire".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkSm0o3UpNU


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I didnt watch the video, but I will say......some of the best dog trainers I have ever met have been women, and some of the worst have been male police and MWD handlers. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Any relation? 



http://www.truckdrivingcdljobs.com/cdl jobs/new york/East Chatham/ALLEN B GILLIGAN.php


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

In spite of all the jumping around, the dog only engaged when he fed him the
sleeve, and came off on the least bit of pressure.

The useful thing that could be done here would be to teach a novice to pick
up on that sort of thing, so that they could just recognize crap rather than having
to ask on a list.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

sarah platts said:


> thanks catherine. I was hoping that the op just didn't realize how negative to his sister the post was.
> I went to the web page of the school cited and watched the only video posted. Not sure what to make of the guy in the bite suit jumping over stuff and doing rolls on the ground sans any dog. Reminded me of leslie neilsem in the naked gun movie when he entered his home and hearing a noise in the kitchen does the drop/roll thing all the way from the front door to the kitchen.


i love the naked gun movies!


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Ive found that women are most of the time better trainers, assuming they were trained correctly. They are more level headed and WAY more patient than men for the most part. 

The dog in the video sucked ass and so did the decoy. Looked like a GREAT place for you to go get an education. Knock yourself out.


----------

